# applying for temporary resident(TR)



## australianbabu (Jan 23, 2010)

I passed my Master in accounting from sydney but i didn't get 6 score in ielts in each brand. it's already 6 month so Now i am studying certificate iv in business then after dipolma in business could i apply TR again when i finish this course or i could not apply for TR.

Please reply how can i Apply for TR(Temporary Resident ) again now i got 6score in ielts each brand.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Whatever visa you might want to apply for there are going to be eligibility requirements and you'll either meet them or not.

Have a look on Visas, Immigration and Refugees , and with whatever visa you're looking at have a look at the eligibility section.


----------

